

Stephen Hawking: Beware smart machines - cryptoz
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-echochambers-27260080

======
dredmorbius
Link disambiguation: [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/stephen-
hawking-tr...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/stephen-hawking-
transcendence-looks-at-the-implications-of-artificial-intelligence--but-are-
we-taking-ai-seriously-enough-9313474.html)

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7614391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7614391).

